# Lotr minis for sale



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all

Just letting you all know im thinking about selling most of my lotr minis on account of going to 40k

I have a gondor army and lotsa' orks.

I think i also have the complete fellowship in metal, 3 aragorns, 3 legolasas, 4 gimlis, a ringwraith on horse, isildur and more from memory

Got loads of basic orks and gondorian, a beand new set of morannon orks and knights of minis tirith (i put them together and never touched them)

I got quite a few off ebay a few years ago and went around repairing half the army. (90% are intact now although i didnt paint them........who paints a horse with pink hooves?.....WHO?)

Im not looking for much money for them mostly wanna get rid of them.

Ill post pics if ppl are interested


----------

